# Looking for a router bit



## sagerejr (Feb 27, 2009)

I have a Jointability and the router bit is 3/4 X 1 1/2". I would like to find a 3/4 X 2" router bit so I can rout the bottom of a door.

Thanks,

sagere


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

sagerejr said:


> I have a Jointability and the router bit is 3/4 X 1 1/2". I would like to find a 3/4 X 2" router bit so I can rout the bottom of a door.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> sagere


A little pricey but this one will do it..
Rockler Trim Router Bit Kits - Rockler Woodworking Tools


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

Use with your edge guide ▼
3 pc 1/2" SH Bottom Cleaning Router Bit Set - eBay (item 130420032034 end time Sep-10-10 16:07:10 PDT)

Use with a clamp on board/guide ▼
1 pc 1/2"SH 2" Blade Top Bearing Flush Trim Router Bit - eBay (item 130428940891 end time Sep-13-10 11:31:14 PDT)

==========



sagerejr said:


> I have a Jointability and the router bit is 3/4 X 1 1/2". I would like to find a 3/4 X 2" router bit so I can rout the bottom of a door.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> sagere


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

jschaben said:


> A little pricey but this one will do it..
> Rockler Trim Router Bit Kits - Rockler Woodworking Tools


Looked quite reasonable until I scrolled down and realised the 29.99 was the little one
!

OTOH, I learned something. One bit with a same size bearing on top and variable ones on the bottom, for door work is neat !

Cheers

Peter


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

istracpsboss said:


> Looked quite reasonable until I scrolled down and realised the 29.99 was the little one
> !
> 
> OTOH, I learned something. One bit with a same size bearing on top and variable ones on the bottom, for door work is neat !
> ...


Hi Peter - Yeah, I thought it was pretty clever too.


----------



## ASTECH-TOOLS (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi sagere, if you need to do 2D/3D surface carving work on stone, I could help.
Because I find a newly developed router bit, and it can do very good job on stone. It was born for stone! Like this:









Hope it may help in your near future


----------



## Relfers (Jan 2, 2011)

Sagere, I too want to find a good bit to use with the Jointability. The original bit offerred was a 3/4" diameter spiral carbide. Hawk Industries bought the Jointability but don't offer the bit. I did find a 3/4" x 1 1/4" long HSS bit from MLCS. If you have any luch finding a 2" long bit, let me know.
Bert


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Top & Bottom Bearing
Flush Trim/Pattern Bits

#8814 3/4" 2" 1/2" $27.00

MLCS Flush Trim and Shear Angle Flush Trim Router Bits

MLCS Woodworking Adaptor Bushings and Ball Bearing Guides

I have moving bearings from one cutter to the other for a long time like the Rockler bit I thought it was normal for clean rabbit (re-bait ) cut on plywood or to put rubber seals in place on the bottom side of doors..I saw it done on a big garage doors a long time ago when I was hanging garage doors...and just picked it up as the norm.. 

====
===========



belfers said:


> Sagere, I too want to find a good bit to use with the Jointability. The original bit offerred was a 3/4" diameter spiral carbide. Hawk Industries bought the Jointability but don't offer the bit. I did find a 3/4" x 1 1/4" long HSS bit from MLCS. If you have any luch finding a 2" long bit, let me know.
> Bert


----------



## S.E.W. (Jan 5, 2011)

hand held operation 1/2" x 2" ce x1/2 x4-1/4 oal amana part#45424


----------

